# Simple battery wrapping quest.



## Evil_Toast (28/11/17)

Really dumb question, but can I put a new wrap over my batteries existing undamaged wrap? I can't see why not, but I'm probably missing something?

[Edit] Bloody stupid autocucumber replaces question with quest. Like WTF .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Unfortunately you need to remove the wrapping first and then wrap it. 
Might be to thick with the second wrap.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Vid that helped me alot: by @KZOR 

No such thing as a dumb question only an un asked question is a dumb qeustion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

And remember to save the small insulator ring and add it in again when you do the wrapping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 87hunter (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> And remember to save the small insulator ring and add it in again when you do the wrapping.


I've dropped one of mine, how crucial is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

87hunter said:


> I've dropped one of mine, how crucial is it?


Its crucial because the positive part is only the part thats sticking out the side the insulator ring covers is negative so if something touches the uninsolated part and the positive part you will have a dead short that can lead to thermal run away.

Even if the wrap covers that part you need to be careful because that ring is a bit thicker and doesnt tear that easily while the wrap can tear easily.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 87hunter (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> Its crucial because the positive part is only the part thats sticking out the side the insulator ring covers is negative so if something touches the uninsolated part and the positive part you will have a dead short that can lead to thermal run away.
> 
> Even if the wrap covers that part you need to be careful because that ring is a bit thicker and doesnt tear that easily while the wrap can tear easily.


Thank you, I will unwrap and make one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

87hunter said:


> Thank you, I will unwrap and make one


Did you manage to make one @87hunter ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Did you manage to make one @87hunter ?


I haven't even looked at it yet, I have felt the paper, might use card my wife uses for the kids at school. thats a touch thick and paper is too thin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

87hunter said:


> I haven't even looked at it yet, I have felt the paper, might use card my wife uses for the kids at school. thats a touch thick and paper is too thin.


Yeah it should be pretty easy to build something up.

Not sure whereabouts in KZN (if you are in KZN) you are, but I think I have some spares floating around you can have if you don't come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Yeah it should be pretty easy to build something up.
> 
> Not sure whereabouts in KZN (if you are in KZN) you are, but I think I have some spares floating around you can have if you don't come right.



Thanks very much, I live in the central berg, near dragon peaks.
I come to durbs once a month, where in durbs are you from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

87hunter said:


> Thanks very much, I live in the central berg, near dragon peaks.
> I come to durbs once a month, where in durbs are you from?


I'm in Hillcrest and work in Pinetown.

I also work for a logistics company of sorts and we head your way once a month if your truly stuck. Just PM me if you need bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SinnerG (30/11/17)

Where does one buy new terminal insulators? Not necessarily just the plain paper ones, but the vulcanised or plastic (PET?) ones.
I can't see anything on the likes of Mantech or Mouser electronics sites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (30/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Where does one buy new terminal insulators? Not necessarily just the plain paper ones, but the vulcanised or plastic (PET?) ones.
> I can't see anything on the likes of Mantech or Mouser electronics sites.



https://www.imrbatteries.com/18650-wraps/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (30/11/17)

Ash said:


> https://www.imrbatteries.com/18650-flat-top-battery-terminal-insulators-20pcs-gloss-white/


Nothing local?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (30/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Nothing local?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Not that I am aware off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/11/17)

I put wraps over my perfectly good batteries.as long as it still fits in the mod youre good. Some mods may not fit it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (30/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm in Hillcrest and work in Pinetown.
> 
> I also work for a logistics company of sorts and we head your way once a month if your truly stuck. Just PM me if you need bud!


Really appreciate it! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Where does one buy new terminal insulators? Not necessarily just the plain paper ones, but the vulcanised or plastic (PET?) ones.
> I can't see anything on the likes of Mantech or Mouser electronics sites.



http://vapeguy.co.za/18650-battery-insulators?search=Battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

